# Need a Q9650 Overclock Guide On G31M-S2L



## Gintaras (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello All,

I need a safe guide to overclock my Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 3Ghz on a Gigabyte G31M-S2L motherboard

My Specs. 
Corsair VS650 650W 
Arctic Alpine 11 CPU Cooler 
Gigabyte G31M-S2L Motherboard 
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 3Ghz 
2x 2GB Ram DDR2 400.5mhz 
Nvidia Geforce GTX 650 1GB 

Idle cpu temperatures are ~30-35C. Please advise me how to safely do that in the Bios. 

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2017)

Thats a terrible POS board for overclocking.  Dont waste your time


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 9, 2017)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=G...m67XRAhWiJ8AKHYoJAh8Q_AUICSgD&biw=360&bih=518

First video seems promising, though I wouldn't get my hopes up as freedom said its a low end board and chipset and I wouldn't expect much from it


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 9, 2017)

That's probably a joke, right...

Ok. My turn to be sarcastic: that hardware and the term "safe" can't be used in the same sentence, unless it's "Is it still safe to use G31 board".

My overclocking guide:
Step #1: get rid of that motherboard and get a decent P45 board (like P5Q Pro or Deluxe).
Step #2: Throw that Alpine 11 in the trash. Get at least a used TT Big Typhoon.

Until you do that - you can't overclock anything. I'm actually surprised your CPU isn't throttling under that PoS cooler.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 9, 2017)

If you could find a decent P45 board, I really loved my P5Q-Deluxe board...was a beast for its day. Still running like a top too, with an OC'd Q9650 @ 4.0GHz under a Xig 1283, and 8GB DDR2 1066.


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 9, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=G...m67XRAhWiJ8AKHYoJAh8Q_AUICSgD&biw=360&bih=518
> 
> First video seems promising, though I wouldn't get my hopes up as freedom said its a low end board and chipset and I wouldn't expect much from it



Thanks i saw that video but since the dude is overclocking another CPU \, i cant know what numbers to set in the bios on mine, i literally have no knowledge on this thing,


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 9, 2017)

you need a decent X38 or P45 chipset motherboard if your intent on overclocking this CPU
use a 212 evo CPU Cooler as well
G31 Chipset Boards are Budget Based and not really Suitable for Decent Reliable overclocking


----------



## Kursah (Jan 9, 2017)

Gintaras said:


> Thanks i saw that video but since the dude is overclocking another CPU \, i cant know what numbers to set in the bios on mine, i literally have no knowledge on this thing,



Here's a guide to overclocking I created almost 10 years ago for the Core2 era. Should still contain some useful information that might help educate you about overclocking your CPU.
*
Overclocking is Easy! Get Results!*


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 9, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> you need a decent X38 or P45 chipset motherboard if your intent on overclocking this CPU
> use a 212 evo CPU Cooler as well
> G31 Chipset Boards are Budget Based and not really Suitable for Decent Reliable overclocking



Thanks for the reply, but i mean i would be fine with a 3.4Ghz for now, would it really not handle it? and i have no knowledge of computers thats why im avoiding of putting everything togheter on a motherboard, so many wires lol.



Kursah said:


> Here's a guide to overclocking I created almost 10 years ago for the Core2 era. Should still contain some useful information that might help educate you about overclocking your CPU.
> *
> Overclocking is Easy! Get Results!*


Thanks!


----------



## Folterknecht (Jan 9, 2017)

That board isn'r suited for OC - get a GB P45-UD3 R (or P), Asus P5Q-Deluxe or something similar at least. While X38 boards also work for OC, P45 were better with Q9xxx CPUs. You might also run into problems with your DDR2 800 MHz RAM, 1066 MHz is better suited if you go for 4 GHz.

Also take a look at the CPU Stepping  the "E" stepping were usually good overclockers often reaching 4 GHz or slightly more. The earlier steppings usually didn't make 4 GHz.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 9, 2017)

Your CPU has a TDP of 95w your Cooler is rated max 95w   it needs changing before you overclock


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 9, 2017)

Folterknecht said:


> That board isn'r suited for OC - get a GB P45-UD3 R (or P), Asus P5Q-Deluxe or something similar at least. While X38 boards also work for OC, P45 were better with Q9xxx CPUs. You might also run into problems with your DDR2 800 MHz RAM, 1066 MHz is better suited if you go for 4 GHz.
> 
> Also take a look at the CPU Stepping  the "E" stepping were usually good overclockers often reaching 4 GHz or slightly more. The earlier steppings usually didn't make 4 GHz.


Thank you for the info, you persuaded me to not do this, i have actually overclocked it yesterday to 3.4 with no knowledge but it killed my old 500w psu, so i got a new one today and thought to try that again.


----------



## hat (Jan 9, 2017)

He persuaded you to not do it, but you did do it, apparently killed your power supply, and you're gonna try again?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 9, 2017)

Best thread ever


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2017)

You're not thinking of using toothpaste as thermal paste are you?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 10, 2017)

just a minor correction snigger


hat said:


> You're not thinking of using @Toothless as thermal paste are you?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 10, 2017)

I find this thread very disheartening! While I do see some members trying to wholeheartedly help, many of you are just here to take pot shots at the new guy! I guess most of you got your first PC and knew everything there was to know, never had to try to improve system performance with low end gear, or in any way wanted steered in the right direction before! 

What happened to the TPU where people could come for help rather than being made fun of by a bunch of school yard bullies?


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 10, 2017)

Your definitely going to need a different heatsink if you want to try overclocking. The Arctic Alpine 11 has a maximum cooling performance of 100 Watts but it's only recommended for up to 90 Watts of heat removal. With the heatsink changed you could try pushing for 400 MHz FSB x 9 Multiplier on Q9650 for 3.6 GHz. Your DDR2 sticks at 800 MHz might be capable of 1066 MHz if you loosen the timings, and bump the voltage up in small steps otherwise the memory divider needs switching to 667 MHz giving you 734 MHz for the DDR2 with the FSB at 400 MHz. No large jumps in voltage just small nudges up or else.


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2017)

He could run at 1:1 FSB/DRAM ratio at 400FSB resulting in... 800MHz. Wouldn't have to change a thing memory-wise.


----------



## Frick (Jan 10, 2017)

Guys, this was the golden era! Of course he can overclock! The cooler won't keep up, but some extra fans will help. Point a fan at them VRM's and go cracking! It will obviously not do as many jiggawatts as those stupid OC boards, but he might get a few hundred MHz from it..


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2017)

Well I sure do miss the days of cranking the FSB up to 400 and CPUv down a couple or few notches. Running OCed at a mild undervolt or even stock voltage.

But even a P35 would be helpful here IMHO. Though might as well start working the FSB...I'd go to 400 with minimum CPU multiplier (probably 6?) and make sure the board and RAM are up to it. Run a few stress tests passes to make sure. Then raise the CPU multiplier by 1, test. Pass, raise again. Fail, raise CPU voltage. Repeat until 9 is hit.

Odds are a slight bump up in FSB/NB voltage will be required.

I prefer OCCT for stress testing and stability testing systems.


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 10, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> I find this thread very disheartening! While I do see some members trying to wholeheartedly help, many of you are just here to take pot shots at the new guy! I guess most of you got your first PC and knew everything there was to know, never had to try to improve system performance with low end gear, or in any way wanted steered in the right direction before!
> 
> What happened to the TPU where people could come for help rather than being made fun of by a bunch of school yard bullies?


Exactly , thank you, these are total dicks that should be banned, i was hoping for a professional forum here, was wrong.



biffzinker said:


> Your definitely going to need a different heatsink if you want to try overclocking. The Arctic Alpine 11 has a maximum cooling performance of 100 Watts but it's only recommended for up to 90 Watts of heat removal. With the heatsink changed you could try pushing for 400 MHz FSB x 9 Multiplier on Q9650 for 3.6 GHz. Your DDR2 sticks at 800 MHz might be capable of 1066 MHz if you loosen the timings, and bump the voltage up in small steps otherwise the memory divider needs switching to 667 MHz giving you 734 MHz for the DDR2 with the FSB at 400 MHz. No large jumps in voltage just small nudges up or else.


Hi thanks for the comment im back at trying to do this , the good thing about this motherboard bios the voltage can be set to auto so that what i did, overclocked it to 3.4 again everything seemed to be fine but the temperatures got to 60-65 at idle so i set it back, and yes you are right i defenetly need a new CPU cooler before i do that again. the Ram in question can be multiplied to 2.5 if i remember correctly, 2.(something) with 900+ Mhz in top result as i saw it

One question tho, what is FSB? is it cpu host frequency?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 10, 2017)

Gintaras said:


> what is FSB?



*Front Side Bus*


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 10, 2017)

Gintaras said:


> Hi thanks for the comment im back at trying to do this , the good thing about this motherboard bios the voltage can be set to auto so that what i did, overclocked it to 3.4 again everything seemed to be fine but the temperatures got to 60-65 at idle so i set it back, and yes you are right i defenetly need a new CPU cooler before i do that again. the Ram in question can be multiplied to 2.5 if i remember correctly, 2.(something) with 900+ Mhz in top result as i saw it
> 
> One question tho, what is FSB? is it cpu host frequency?



How are you getting to 3.4?did you touch any of the voltages? Such a small bump shouldn't be giving you idle temps of 60c+ what were they before the overclock? Have you reapplied the thermal paste and made sure your cooler is installed correctly and making proper contact? you need to tell us how you got that overclock, and I would try and keep your ram as close to its rated 800mhz in the process, no use trying to overclock both at this point as it's just going to make it harder for you with your limited knowledge. 

Any chance you can post some screenshots of your bios options?


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 10, 2017)

hat said:


> You're not thinking of using toothpaste as thermal paste are you?


no im using arctic mx-2 thermal compound


hat said:


> He persuaded you to not do it, but you did do it, apparently killed your power supply, and you're gonna try again?


what the hell are you mumbling about? read again, maybe this time you will put it togheter.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 10, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> What happened to the TPU where people could come for help rather than being made fun of by a bunch of school yard bullies?


I'm sorry if I'm being sarcastic again, but I have a theory:
probably since humans invented logic reasoning. Add an excessive amount of information on this topic from the internet, and you get an apparent pointlessness of this thread.
A simple query "Q9650 overclocking guide" yields over 120,000 results with at least the first 10 pages of useful info, including detailed videos and written step-by-step guides.

And now, I'm sorry if I'm being sarcastic again, but you gave this kid a false sense of security:


Gintaras said:


> these are total dicks that should be banned





Gintaras said:


> what the hell are you mumbling about? read again, maybe this time you will put it together.



He's not here to learn about overclocking. He's here to get a click-by-click guide on overclocking, which is a completely different thing.


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2017)

Apologies if I'm wrong, but I honestly thought it was a joke...


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 10, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> How are you getting to 3.4?did you touch any of the voltages? Such a small bump shouldn't be giving you idle temps of 60c+ what were they before the overclock? Have you reapplied the thermal paste and made sure your cooler is installed correctly and making proper contact? you need to tell us how you got that overclock, and I would try and keep your ram as close to its rated 800mhz in the process, no use trying to overclock both at this point as it's just going to make it harder for you with your limited knowledge.
> 
> Any chance you can post some screenshots of your bios options?


Hi, this is optimized defaults.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is the 3.4
I enabled clock control and got a red notification to set system voltage to auto. did that.
set cpu clock ratio to 8x, fine clock to 0.5
host frequency to 400 and this is the result.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




optimised defaults temperatures are 30-35C.
i must be honest , since im running low on the paste i havent reaplied it the last time i opened it. but it is covered completly ok.
Yes i have learned how to install a 775 cooler the hard way by destroying the pins on the last cooler i had before, but yes i assure you it is installed correctly with all 4pins in there perfectly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 10, 2017)

_New guy_ should know his place before calling for old guys to be banned. 

Im just saying.


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 10, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> _New guy_ should know his place before calling for old guys to be banned.
> 
> Im just saying.


If they are not only, not helping, but are trashing my request with their ego-fueled mockings, WHY NOT?

FWY, i will no longer respond to off topic comments. peace.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 10, 2017)

You should try 400 cpu host (fsb) with a multi of 9 not 8.5 (leave cpu multi fine alone),  set pci express frequency to 100mhz if you have the option, set memory multi so it runs at 800 and not 960 you should in theory be able to do 3.6 or at the very least 3.4 with little other changes maybe a v small vcore bump but see how you get on with those settings



Gintaras said:


> If they are not only, not helping, but are trashing my request with their ego-fueled mockings, WHY NOT?



Just chill, asking for the ban hammer is a little extreme, sometimes people forget they knew as little as you once upon a time is all


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 10, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You should try 400 cpu host (fsb) with a multi of 9 not 8.5 (leave cpu multi fine alone),  set pci express frequency to 100mhz if you have the option, set memory multi so it runs at 800 and not 960 you should in theory be able to do 3.6 or at the very least 3.4 with little other changes maybe a v small vcore bump but see how you get on with those settings
> 
> 
> 
> Just chill, asking for the ban hammer is a little extreme, sometimes people forget they knew as little as you once upon a time is all


Hi thanks for the reply, before i do that, what programs should i download for best testing, and what risks should i have in mind? if it fails will the pc turn off or give me any kind of errors or it will just fry without me knowing it? or is the first boot beep a good indication that all is fine?
the thing with the voltage is not seen in the photos but it says vcore may change accordingly so if i saved this and had an overclock next time in the bios it would be showed an aproriate voltage as i understand, so id like to keep voltage auto.



NdMk2o1o said:


> You should try 400 cpu host (fsb) with a multi of 9 not 8.5 (leave cpu multi fine alone),  set pci express frequency to 100mhz if you have the option, set memory multi so it runs at 800 and not 960 you should in theory be able to do 3.6 or at the very least 3.4 with little other changes maybe a v small vcore bump but see how you get on with those settings
> 
> 
> 
> Just chill, asking for the ban hammer is a little extreme, sometimes people forget they knew as little as you once upon a time is all


And could you explain memory mhz adjustment if set to auto bios think it shoeld be 960 with the overclock? i just want to understand


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 10, 2017)

Intel spec for the vcore is up to 1.36 so if needs be you can increase it manually however if you're still getting idle temps of 60c+ then I wouldn't go there and just run it stock until you can invest in a better cooler, you said you replaced the psu, what one did you replace it with?

You need to change system memory multiplier so or ram is at 800mhz not the 960 it was at when you tried the overclock the last time


----------



## Steevo (Jan 10, 2017)

Gintaras said:


> Hi thanks for the reply, before i do that, what programs should i download for best testing, and what risks should i have in mind? if it fails will the pc turn off or give me any kind of errors or it will just fry without me knowing it? or is the first boot beep a good indication that all is fine?
> the thing with the voltage is not seen in the photos but it says vcore may change accordingly so if i saved this and had an overclock next time in the bios it would be showed an aproriate voltage as i understand, so id like to keep voltage auto.




Depends on a few things, first, is your windows install the one you want to keep for good? If it is, I would suggest unplugging your hard drive and using a "Live" Operating system to test with that loads off a CD or USB, or at least a few bootable tools to make sure that if there is a problem it doesn't corrupt your windows install and files. 

Next how about we fill out your system specs so us old guys don't have to try and remember. 

Usually if your overclock is stable the only thing you notice is the system runs faster, when its not it can show as issues such as, BSOD, hangs, lock up, or data corruption. There are a few tools like Super Pi, Prime 95, Intel Burn in Utility, Memtest for example that you would use to determine if it is stable and no errors are encountered during processing. 

Since your cooler is right on the edge of comfort doing a few things until you can get it replaced with a better cooler like opening the case and pointing a fan into it, using additional case fans to preferably pressurize your case slightly if its a closed off cube, or if its well vented pointing a fan at the board power regulation area will help.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 10, 2017)

Kursah posted a guide with all/most of what you need to know
Have you read it ?
it tells/suggests what testing software to use
Please read the Guide @ https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/overclocking-is-easy-get-results.30480/


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 10, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Intel spec for the vcore is up to 1.36 so if needs be you can increase it manually however if you're still getting idle temps of 60c+ then I wouldn't go there and just run it stock until you can invest in a better cooler, you said you replaced the psu, what one did you replace it with?
> 
> You need to change system memory multiplier so or ram is at 800mhz not the 960 it was at when you tried the overclock the last time


i replaced it with a corsair vs650 650w... what it was before doesnt even matter it was terrible i had to use adapters to have a pci 6pin cable, it didnt even had that. so no surprise it died. im just lucky it didnt damage all other components.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 10, 2017)

Gintaras said:


> i replaced it with a corsair vs650 650w... what it was before doesnt even matter it was terrible i had to use adapters to have a pci 6pin cable, it didnt even had that. so no surprise it died. im just lucky it didnt damage all other components.



If it was a cheap unknown brand psu then you'd probably be lucky if it could actually deliver 300w let alone 650w but lesson learned, that corsair unit is fine btw


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 10, 2017)

Steevo said:


> Depends on a few things, first, is your windows install the one you want to keep for good? If it is, I would suggest unplugging your hard drive and using a "Live" Operating system to test with that loads off a CD or USB, or at least a few bootable tools to make sure that if there is a problem it doesn't corrupt your windows install and files.
> 
> Next how about we fill out your system specs so us old guys don't have to try and remember.
> 
> ...


Hi i updated my profile with the specs, thanks for the suggestion, the hdd is of course of most importance and its the only one i got  ... i do have a killer fan so i will point it at the open board when i test the overclock NdMk2o1o suggested or you can advise me aswell, more heads - better.  thanks in advance.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 10, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> A simple query "Q9650 overclocking guide" yields over 120,000 results with at least the first 10 pages of useful info, including detailed videos and written step-by-step guides.



Sure it does. Just like when i was trying to clock 939 CPUs, I read till my eyes bled, and still came here after asking basic questions. If not for those here who helped me in my quest, I would not likely be where I am today in computers. All I am asking is that you remember that not everyone is at your level and needs a helping hand from time to time. Stop being such an elitists and try a bit of compassion from time to time. Goes a lot further than sarcasm does


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 10, 2017)

Gintaras said:


> Hi i updated my profile with the specs, thanks for the suggestion, the hdd is of course of most importance and its the only one i got  ... i do have a killer fan so i will point it at the open board when i test the overclock NdMk2o1o suggested or you can advise me aswell, more heads - better.  thanks in advance.



Click the checkbox that says "show specs"


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 10, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> If it was a cheap unknown brand psu then you'd probably be lucky if it could actually deliver 300w let alone 650w but lesson learned, that corsair unit is fine btw





dorsetknob said:


> Kursah posted a guide with all/most of what you need to know
> Have you read it ?
> it tells/suggests what testing software to use
> Please read the Guide @ https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/overclocking-is-easy-get-results.30480/


not finished with it yet, it is a huge wall of text, but i understand i need to read it and i will  sorry for my incompetence, will try to improve.



NdMk2o1o said:


> Click the checkbox that says "show specs"


um i just checked and it was checked, is it still not visible?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 10, 2017)

Gintaras said:


> um i just checked and it was checked, is it still not visible?


Yes it is, my bad, am on my phone so didn't see them before


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 10, 2017)

Gintaras said:


> sorry for my incompetence,


Not necessary
One has to learn to crawl before one walks
Take your Time if you try to hurry and do things before you understand your going to make mistakes
just remember no overclock is guaranteed
it can Damage your parts if done wrong ( its Your Choice to Risk this ).

Also Understand that Your parts Spec are not ideal for Overclocking ( hence Some peoples Frustration with this Thread).


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 10, 2017)

Gintaras said:


> Hi, this is optimized defaults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you already got yourself there.  Did you try a 9x multiplier for 3.6Ghz?

After bumping the clock speed (start at 8x / 3.4Ghz), try running a stress test for stability and temps.  If temps are ok and stability is not, bump up the Vcore by +0.10, lather rinse repeat.  If you get to a point where both temps and stibility are good, then climb the ladder to 9x / 3.6ghz, and do the same routine over again.


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 10, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Not necessary
> One has to learn to crawl before one walks
> Take your Time if you try to hurry and do things before you understand your going to make mistakes
> just remember no overclock is guaranteed
> ...


But who to trust? there are also people saying i can do this.



Sasqui said:


> Looks like you already got yourself there.  Did you try a 9x multiplier for 3.6Ghz?
> 
> After bumping the clock speed (start at 8x / 3.4Ghz), try running a stress test for stability and temps.  If temps are ok and stability is not, bump up the Vcore by +0.10, lather rinse repeat.  If you get to a point where both temps and stibility are good, then climb the ladder to 9x / 3.6ghz, and do the same routine over again.


its at 9x as default, if i set it to 8x it goes to 2.6ghz, i need a more detailed suggestion, host frequency aswell, etc, voltage is automatically controlled on this bios, i can set it manually but im getting red flags so ill stick with auto as bios suggests i will try NdMk2o1o suggestion, but i am not ready yet to do it and not really sure whether or not i should do it all since half the people on this thread dont think so.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 10, 2017)

@Gintaras please learn to use the multi-quote feature or edit previous posts with more comments. Multiple posting is frowned upon.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 10, 2017)

Gintaras said:


> its at 9x as default, if i set it to 8x it goes to 2.6ghz, i need a more detailed suggestion, host frequency aswell, etc, voltage is automatically controlled on this bios, i can set it manually but im getting red flags so ill stick with auto as bios suggests i will try NdMk2o1o suggestion, but i am not ready yet to do it and not really sure whether or not i should do it all since half the people on this thread dont think so.



Your BIOS screen shows 3.4 (at 8.5x).  If you are seeing 2.6Ghz in windows, it's probably because of the turbo function, you're seeing the clocks under no-load.  Have you tried CPUz (shows the current speed and multi)... and Prime95 (stress test)?  RealTemp (monitor temps)?

CPUz:  http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
Prime95:  http://www.mersenne.org/download/
RealTemp: https://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 10, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Your BIOS screen shows 3.4 (at 8.5x).  If you are seeing 2.6Ghz in windows, it's probably because of the turbo function, you're seeing the clocks under no-load.  Have you tried CPUz (shows the current speed and multi)... and Prime95 (stress test)?  RealTemp (monitor temps)?
> 
> CPUz:  http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
> Prime95:  http://www.mersenne.org/download/
> RealTemp: https://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/


im using CPUID's CPU-Z and HWMonitor and just downloaded Prime95.
In the bios i haven't saved and loaded the overclock, i just checked the changes the bios shows according to your suggestion and loaded the defaults again i did not apply the overclock and loaded windows and frankly im afraid to do this for the same reason mentions above.

i have reached 3.4 by picking a 400 number for frequency and fine clock to 0.5 ( i dont know what im doing, so i was putting different numbers until i got the 3.4 Ghz result.


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 10, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> @Gintaras please learn to use the multi-quote feature or edit previous posts with more comments. Multiple posting is frowned upon.


Please be patient with me, im sure i dont know how to do it, but looking at a thread my quoting doesn't seem to be different from the rest of the people here, could you inform me a little better what it is exactly im doing wrong? thanks.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 10, 2017)

Gintaras said:


> But who to trust? there are also people saying i can do this.



That is a Question that's hard to answer!

Over Time and reading many threads ( over many subjects ) you will be able to Gauge your own level of trust with many Posters here.

Many Give GOOD VALUABLE ADVICE ( and often their advice/suggestions are valadated by others )
some just regurgitate the advice of others ( Can Be usefull confirmation )
Others just give no information of use   ( you ignore Them where possible)

edit
Double or more posting is where you reply several times in sequence without other posts inbetween
these are the times you use the post edit button/link at bottom left of your posts
your see these links   use them



Edit Delete Report


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 10, 2017)

Gintaras said:


> Please be patient with me, im sure i dont know how to do it, but looking at a thread my quoting doesn't seem to be different from the rest of the people here, could you inform me a little better what it is exactly im doing wrong? thanks.



I have been merging your posts this whole time If you want to quote just one member, use the reply button. If you want to quote multiple people use multi quote button in each post you wish to reply to and a box appears at the bottom of the page which says insert quotes. Then reply to them all at once.


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 10, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> That is a Question that's hard to answer!
> 
> Over Time and reading many threads ( over many subjects ) you will be able to Gauge your own level of trust with many Posters here.
> 
> ...


But i kind of find it funny that there is not a professional who could prove someone wrong with facts. facts personally i would not understand but judging by other replies i could get a grasp of who is right.



sneekypeet said:


> I have been merging your posts this whole time If you want to quote just one member, use the reply button. If you want to quote multiple people use multi quote button in each post you wish to reply to and a box appears at the bottom of the page which says insert quotes. Then reply to them all at once.


Thanks  i understood now.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 10, 2017)

Gintaras said:


> im using CPUID's CPU-Z and HWMonitor and just downloaded Prime95.
> In the bios i haven't saved and loaded the overclock, i just checked the changes the bios shows according to your suggestion and loaded the defaults again i did not apply the overclock and loaded windows and frankly im afraid to do this for the same reason mentions above.
> 
> i have reached 3.4 by picking a 400 number for frequency and fine clock to 0.5 ( i dont know what im doing, so i was putting different numbers until i got the 3.4 Ghz result.



I hate to say it but if you don't know what you are doing the you need to start learning what you are doing. There are tons of sites online to learn how to start overclocking and alot of it comes from personal experience, you don't need to be a professional(does this even exist really in overclocking) to overclock.

Heres a video from youtube that might interest you since its about a board similar to yours, you probably should not try it though because of the reasons given above by everyone else but I won't stop you.


----------



## Gintaras (Jan 10, 2017)

KainXS said:


> I hate to say it but if you don't know what you are doing the you need to start learning what you are doing. There are tons of sites online to learn how to start overclocking and alot of it comes from personal experience, you don't need to be a professional(does this even exist really in overclocking) to overclock.
> 
> Heres a video from youtube that might interest you since its about a board similar to yours, you probably should not try it though because of the reasons given above by everyone else but I won't stop you.


This is the very same video I watched when I thought about overclocking my CPU, I say I don't know what I'm doing mainly because the host frequency (FSB) setting is so complicated to understand since I can put ANY number I want, is there something I should know which exact numbers to set combining with exact specific number of clock speed? etc. From this thread and testing, I already learned and am sure that I should not overclock until I get a proper cooler, that is all. I still haven't got any assurance on other matters relating to my specs or how to combine clock speed with host frequency, pci frequency etc.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2017)

Gintaras said:


> This is the very same video I watched when I thought about overclocking my CPU, I say I don't know what I'm doing mainly because the host frequency (FSB) setting is so complicated to understand since I can put ANY number I want, is there something I should know which exact numbers to set combining with exact specific number of clock speed? etc. From this thread and testing, I already learned and am sure that I should not overclock until I get a proper cooler, that is all. I still haven't got any assurance on other matters relating to my specs or how to combine clock speed with host frequency, pci frequency etc.



Well what FSB do you start at 333 for a Q9650 with a 1333FSB correct? *Yep.*

So to get 1333, it is a "quad pumped" FSB, or 333*4 to get close to 1333 speed. There were some higher-end Core2 CPU's that were 1600 IIRC, so that's where I consider this a free and easy overclock for Core2's on lower FSB speeds. If a board is rated for 1600FSB, then you should be able to OC to 400FSB on a lower-end Core2 if the CPU is capable of it. 

First thing to remember is your CPU and RAM are using multipliers and dividers to base their speed off of FSB. So I would set the CPU to the minimum multiplier, iirc that is 6. And set the RAM close to 1:2 divider or whatever keeps you under your RAM's current rated speed, I.E. if you are rated for DDR2 800, then keep it under that speed. Keep these two items de-tuned and let's test your board first.

I would recommend that you start increasing and testing. Increase in steps. I would say go from 333 to 350. If that is stable, go to 375. If stable again, go to 400, which IMHO is the goal here for a simple and clean OC that might just work...but that ol' P31 might not be up to snuff to get it done either.

I would increase NorthBridge (NB) voltage by one or two steps for testing, the more you increase this, it is pretty much overclocking the mainboard so it may need more voltage to achieve the clock speed increase.

Once you know if your board can make the 400-mark, then let's set the RAM to DDR2 800, 1000, 1066 or whatever divider you have to get it close to rated speed.

Once stable confirmed there, increase the CPU multiplier by 1X, run stability tests. If you are stable and temps are okay, increase again and retest. Test all the way to instability/overheating, or to the 9X multiplier that the Q9650 features to achieve an OC to 3.6GHz.

Odds are at 8X+ multipliers you may (or may not) need to increase CPU voltage. Some Core2 CPU's I could actually undervolt and run at a 400FSB for an easy overclock at lower than stock voltage, which kept temps in-line. If your PC crashes/BSOD's during stress testing, increase CPU voltage by one step and repeat. If increasing this doesn't help, increase NB voltage and ensure RAM settings are still stable (use Memtest 86+ for example).

As suggested before, I prefer OCCT for stress/stability testing.

Spend some time researching your hardware. Lookup your CPU, lookup your RAM, lookup your board. See what others have achieved with the board specifically. Review other threads and guides as well, researching is key to overclocking hardware, especially old hardware that isn't common any longer.

Makes me wish I had an old Core2 setup to tinker with again!


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 10, 2017)

Gintaras said:


> I already learned and am sure that I should not overclock until I get a proper cooler, that is all.


Also a fan blowing on the motherboard VRM up where the 4-pin 12 volt connector that supplies the CPU would help keep the MOSFETs from cooking while your overclocking. I looked up your board yesterday, and noticed no heatsinks on the VRM.

Edit: I've had a Gigabyte AMD Socket 939 board blow a MOSFET from overclocking a past AMD CPU but not providing additional cooling.


----------



## KST66 (Jun 20, 2017)

What a Crap
I´ve the same Board, running C2D e8400, Stepping e0 @4200 MHz.
First: start in your BIOS, and @ the Main Page press "STRG+F1" simiultaniously.
So you switched to the extended BIOS.

Problem: the Board can't switch to more than 342 MHz FSB without setting the PCI-E Speed to more than 100 MHz.
Some People told, if you switch PCI-E to more than 110 MHz, the HDDs (SATA and IDE) will fail.
Never seen that, my PCI-E is @ 145 MHz and FSB is switched to 467 MHz.
With the C2D e8400 i'm with that setting @ 4200 MHz.
CPU runs @ Stock Voltage (+0,005V), RAM (DDR2) runs @ 934 MHz.

My English is not the best, but if you wanna know more about the Board and CPU (QX9650), just post here and you'll get an Answer from me.
I can help you defintely to get the most out of your CPU, i promise.

Greez

Here's the Sys i made with the Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L @ e8400 (sry, it's in German):





Just if you're interested anymore, post here, and i'll help you

Greez Klaus

Just lil more Info:
I use just the Stock Cooler (good one with copper core), delivered with my e8400.
You have to look:
the CPU-Case is running out of Temp @70 Degrees Celsius (told ya: i'm German) it's about 158 Degrees in Fahrenheit.
The Core of the QX9650 are out @ 100 Degrees Celsius (=212 Degree Fahrenheit)
Normal Worktemperature is at least 149 Degree for the Case and 185 Degrees for the Cores.
At this temperature the CPU will slow down (Throttle), at 203-210 (the Cores) Degrees the PC switch off.
QX9650 is a little "HOT" (130W TDP), so, perhaps look for a better cooler.
But with Stock Cooler arriving 3,33 GHz will be, in normal circumstances, no prob.

If you see in the PIC above, i switched the RAM (@934 DDR2) from Latencies of original 6-6-6-18 to 5-5-5-15.
Not every RAM works with this, i've Middle Class "Hynix" RAMs, they work with it...
Just test it, once more: i'll help you if you want.

Against of all the People say here: the GA-G31M-S2L is a nice Board for OC, just the Northbridge (FSB) sucks out over 470-480 -MHz (No matter if you give +0,1 or 0,2 V more).
You can buy it for about 25-35€, so I love it for that Price !!!

Hehe, while i wrote this Post, my other Computer (Asus P5B-Premium (Intel P965 Chipset) @ Intel C2Quad Q6600 2400@3000 MHz) restarted with no need...
THAT'S OVERCLOCKING !!!


----------



## rockit00 (Jun 20, 2017)

There are a some LGA775 to LGA771 mod people over at Overclock.net who do some mad overclocking and bios modding with their GA-G31's. A good place to start reading.


----------



## KST66 (Jun 20, 2017)

Unbelieveable
Hoho: just bought that today:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-Stuck-Inte...468806?hash=item25d8e1d546:g:cjoAAOSw8d5ZQCUe
and
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lot-of-6-x-L...891499?hash=item23441216ab:g:T68AAOSwLF1YBfwr

Hope they will run between 3,6 and 4,0 GHz

12MB L2 Cache and 80 instead of 105 btw 130 W TDP


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 20, 2017)

Old thread...

Overclocking a dual core vs a quad is different though. Much less stress pushing a dual than a quad core. The board may overclock, but its not made for it with the weak and un heatsinked vrm area...


----------



## KST66 (Jun 20, 2017)

You have to do an BIOS "Microcode" Update.
Without that, you're not be able to get the "VT-D" Extension with a XEON (necessary for installing win 10 eg.).
The P5B-Premium will work without Probs.
The GA-G31M-S2L is a little bit more tricky...



EarthDog said:


> Overclocking a dual core vs a quad is different though.


Right, for that, the Q6600 is running @3GHz and not, like the e8400, with 4,2GHz.

Next: Q6600 is 1066 (FSB 266MHz), e8400 is 1333 (333MHz FSB)

Next: the Q6600 is 65nM, the e8400 is 45nM, less Heat consumption
VID for Q6600: 1,325V, VID for e8400: 1,275V
Just wondering: the VID for the 8400 is not very good, but it's going for more than 4500MHz, tested @ another Board, limitation is the FSB from the Board (GA-G31M-S2L)
All "Primestable"

If you not believe me: look at "Handy-FAQ.DE"
Look at "KST66"
I were over 6 Years Moderator there, the last two Years i was Administrator at this Forum.
It's the biggest German Handy-Forum.
OK, it's Smartphone, not PC, but I know what I say, believe me.
www.handy-faq.de


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 20, 2017)

KST66 said:


> ......I were over 6 Years Moderator there, the last two Years i was Administrator at this Forum.
> ......
> www.handy-faq.de


Then you should be aware forums have rules, multiple posting is against the rules here, you need to edit your posts.


----------



## infrared (Jun 20, 2017)

@KST66
Reviving a 6 month old topic might be okay if you can categorically solve a problem, however the OP has already been given some good advice on the basic steps he needs to take. You haven't really added much other than showing off and reeling off a load of random information about hardware that isn't involved in this conversation. Keep it on topic if you're going to try to help, don't confuse the poor guy with info that doesn't relate to him.

Also please learn to edit your posts or multiquote. Double posting isn't allowed, I've merged your posts, the last group of your posts I did was 5 in a row! Here's a guide for editing and multi-quoting, please take a look:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...osts-and-use-the-multi-quote-features.234427/.

Anyway, please wait until the OP returns to continue this topic, until then there is nothing to discuss.

I'm locking this thread, @Gintaras , if you'd like me to re-open this for you, send me a PM and I'll do that straight away


----------

